# Di2 Internal battery assistance regards F1 to Z1 build requirements.



## EightOhEight (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi
I'm hoping someone can help me get the information I need, I'm in the process of swapping over Ultegra 6770 Di2 from a 2013 Felt F1 frame to a 2013 Felt Z1 frame with the addition of going to the internal seat post battery on the new Z1 build

I think I can use the following from my exisiting F1/Di2 set up


SMEW67AE/Shimano Ultegra Di2 6770 Drop Handlebar Cable (Non flight deck)

SMJC41/Shimano Dura Ace 9070/Ultegra 6770 Di2 Wiring Junction ??

EWSD50L120/Shimano Ultegra Cable Ult Di2 6770 Sd50 1200Mm 

EWSD50L75/Shimano Ultegra Cable Ult Di2 6770 Sd50 750Mm 

2 x EWSD50L65/Shimano Ultegra Cable Ult Di2 6770 Sd50 650Mm 

in conjunction with the following new bits I need to buy to complete the build

Internal Battery (SM-BTR2) 
Internal Battery Charger (SM-BCR2)
2X Wires (EW-SD50), 10.8 x 2 ??
SM-EW90-A E-tube Di2 Junction-A, 3 port ??

Am I correct? If not what parts from my existing F1 build can I use and what additional new bits do I need for the Z1 internal build?

Many thanks
Phil


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

You dont use the EW67 junction anymore so you will need two ew-sd50 cables ( one for each shifter to the ew90 3 port junction)


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

Plus a firmware upgrade.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

goodboyr said:


> You dont use the EW67 junction anymore so you will need two ew-sd50 cables ( one for each shifter to the ew90 3 port junction)



THIS. Firmware update only needed if your 6770 is old. If you get the update, also be sure to "unlock" the multi-tap function.

-Dave


----------



## EightOhEight (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you both for your prompt and helpful responses.


----------

